# 0xc0000098 error



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

File:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\aswNdis.sys

Status: 0xc0000098

On startup I get this message I have tried to repair using installation disk and trued restorinf to previous good configuration but still get this message on startup

Any help please would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

Now get

Acpi.sys

0x000000f


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

Nt2875 said:


> File:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\aswNdis.sys
> 
> Status: 0xc0000098
> 
> ...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Kindly post your pc specs. If prebuilt [make, model number], if custom built [MOBO, CPU, RAM, GPU, PSU] OS (service pack if any). Also post the error messages in detail, not only the stop code and named driver file. If anything changed before the onset of this problem (installed new program or hardware | changed setting in bios or windows, overclock etc) please let us know.


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

I think this has all come from a windows service pack update


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Your computer crashes with the error? In other words you cannot access it further when the error occurs? Is it BSoDing?"(Blue error screen with white text)

Also, when you say repair, did you perform a Startup Repair, or a Repair Install?


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

It's an advent 5411

It turns on and just says to use the installation disc to repair (which I've tried)


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Have you tried a Repair Install? (Not a startup repair)


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

No I haven't tried that, wouldn't I lose my data and files ?

Losing my files would be a last resort


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

No. You won't lose your data by performing a repair install. All your documents and programs will be retained.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

UKT Support - Advent 5411 Laptop. Check out this link first. It's VERY IMPORTANT. Attempt system restore to an earlier date, before attempting any repair install. Be careful with the "recovery" environment. The option for full recovery will restore the machine to 'out-of-box' state and that means loss of data.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll assume you are running vista. You won't be able to do a repair install by booting from the installation dvd. A repair install is the 'upgrade' option which is available when setup is launched from a already running vista installation. This means the vista installation should be booting up just fine, and u are logged on as an administrator. This won't be possible for your case because the vista installation is not booting. Try out system restore first.


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

I tried restoring to earlier point it said it was successful but I still get the same error screen


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> windows\system32\DRIVERS\aswNdis.sys


 This file is a driver for *nVidia*. 
Boot using the Vista DVD, choose your Language and then choose *Repair Your Computer.* If this fails, it will take you to the *RE* (Recovery Environment) here choose *Command Prompt *and type *chkdsk /R* and press enter.


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

It says it's write protected


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> It says it's write protected


What is Write Protected? Are you booting from the *Vista DVD*? Are you choosing *Repair Your Computer? *


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

From a vista disc and it says the volume is write protected


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes you will receive that since you are attempting to run a chkdsk on the RE ram drive. Repeat the process and at the x sources prompt type C: press enter on the keyboard. At the C:\> prompt type chkdsk /r press enter.


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

Done that and it says failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

That's OK, you don't want to read the event log file anyways. What happens when you try to boot up now? Can you boot into Safe Mode?


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

No I get the same error message as before


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try a Repair Install Repair Install For Vista - Vista Forums


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

I can't do this with the disc to have


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

It says To upgrade I have to start the installation from windows


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Nt2875 said:


> No I get the same error message as before


Which error message exactly. The one mentioning aswNDIS.sys or ACPI.sys? Do these files persist in every error or are there other new files mentioned whenever the error comes up? How did chkdsk /r c: go?


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

Always the Acpi.sys error

I replied in an earlier message with the chkdsk/r result


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,as you are able to access the RE (repair your computer)

run sfc/scannow
at the x: sources type:-

```
sfc/scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows
```
(press enter)
sfc will run can take awhile. When finished restart computer.

You initially referenced aswNdis.sys as the problem, unlikely this would stop windows from starting, it is not a system file, Acpi.sys is a system file and could cause this, SFC should replace the file from winsxs. 

You cannot boot, I take it, into windows, not even safe mode is this correct?


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

Correct I can't boot to windows at all


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

When I try to run the sfc it just gives me option it doesn't run a scan

/scannow 
/verify only
/scan file
/verify file
/offbootdir
/offwindir


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, copy everything in the code box into notepad then print it out, as you will not have access to it once in the RE carefully type it into the x sources prompt (it works). 

sfc/scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows (note spaces where used and copy exactly)


----------



## Nt2875 (May 24, 2012)

It says it found corrupt files but was unable to fix them and it created details in a log : c:\windows\logs\cbs\cbs.log


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You may have to replace those corrupt files yourself with good ones from a working installation, but to first know which ones, you'll have to access that log. You can boot off a live cd, preferably a linux distro. Then you can navigate to that log file and open it with a text editor. You can even post the contents of that log to this thread from the linux live session. I doubt Windows Recovery Environment will allow you to read that log.


----------

